# L1A visa



## gaoyklj (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

I know for applying L1A Visa you have to hold a management function in a company. 

anyone has an idea, how "high" it should be? or how many people you have to take charge of?

thanks

YouKun


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

L-1A Intracompany Transferee Executive or Manager | USCIS


----------

